# what is on the man's mind ???



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

when a single man , whether bachelor or divorced , runs his eyes down a woman's body , appreciating and admiring and then smile slightly , then look away shyly , what is he thinking of ? dirty thoughts ? or just she's nice and I like what I saw ? or I m interested to know her ? is he shy or just embarrassed to be caught looking ? 

of course , the drool and lusty look is without need for further explanations .


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

SEX...any sex really.

or

Maybe the same kind of reaction.

Look me up and down and hell...I lust might call it a night and call you back.

Showing admiration comes in all forms......I wouldn't look you up and down...I'd show you off...and let other look you up and down while I kept my guard and took you home safely.

But then again I may just be looking to kick some guys @ss for checking my date out;-)


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

the guy said:


> SEX...any sex really.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


he is not a date yet .

though he has asked me out twice and I said to be later date since I was in divorce process . then .

I see a hunk and I look , nice muscles , biceps check , triceps check , ohh 6 packs , nice . that's all . no sex thoughts .

so if I am not your date and you look , sex thoughts only ?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Since it someone that has asked you out....he is sexually flirting, you know he is interested in you, so in his neanderthal formed brain he is thinking if he shows you he likes your body by looking you up and down and then showing you his sexy little WOW shy smile you are going to be turned on and jump his bones. Happens all the time in the porn movies. lol

You are in the process of a divorce, he is also thinking you're safe as in "non relationship" (because technically you are already in a relationship) so that means (in his mind) all you need and want is sex, sex and more sex. He's willing to do you a favor and hump your brains out as a service to help you get over your soon to be ex. He is showing you with his eyes that he will eat and kiss every part of your body, he is hungry for you and wants to devour you sexually.

You asked.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Gosh u r gross. 

I don't think that. 

It has been a year. He has not like u said hump me yet. He asked me out for games between his n my boys. Well, if he doesn't get to "hump" me he will probably lose interest so be it.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe I got study how they do the shy smile in porn.

Watching too much harry Potter repeats


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

He's thinking wow what an interesting women I wonder what type of conversation we might have. 



And by interesting I mean SEXY and by conversation I mean SEX





next question please


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

tripad said:


> Gosh u r gross.
> 
> I don't think that.
> 
> It has been a year. He has not like u said hump me yet. He asked me out for games between his n my boys. Well, if he doesn't get to "hump" me he will probably lose interest so be it.


Me gross? Not really, but I am a man and have been around men all my life. If he cared about you he wouldn't be feasting his eyes on your body, or at least not being so obvious about it. He would be saying things like "Wow, you look incredible today! How are you?" 

So like I said, he is enjoying viewing you as a sexual object, and he's not being shy about it.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

He did ask how m I all the time. N how my kids are. N talk about other stuff at length. Without feasting on me. It's only when I walk towards him or away from him, I saw, I'm sharp.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

He sat through a few hours listening to me talk n cry. N multiple sad text. In the beginning. Not now.


Yup. The last time he said u look fantastic


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

It may be all abt sex hmmmmmm


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

At the minimum, it is one of two thoughts "I'd tap that" or "Meh, I wouldn't". 

Now, if he knows you and he has done that more than once it's definitely a sign of interest.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

tripad said:


> when a single man , whether bachelor or divorced , runs his eyes down a woman's body , appreciating and admiring and then smile slightly , then look away shyly , what is he thinking of ? dirty thoughts ? or just she's nice and I like what I saw ? or I m interested to know her ? is he shy or just embarrassed to be caught looking ?
> 
> of course , the drool and lusty look is without need for further explanations .


"you're hot"

99.99% of the time for me it ends there, and 10 seconds later I won't even remember it.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Dont over think this, if you see him doing this, he likely wanted you to. He is showing interest and wants to see if you will respond. Gather yourself and smile at him, its a killer.

He may act on it, he may not, he may just think "yeah i still got it". So what if he is flattered by it? Take it as a compliment.

An appreciative glance is different than leering, or a vulgar come on.

It may just be attraction. Its normal.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

tripad said:


> *Maybe I got study how they do the shy smile in porn.*
> 
> Watching too much harry Potter repeats


Nope. Nothing in porn is worth studying or emulating.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Ahhhh… the old glance up and down…then the smile.

This means that he has examined your figure, found you appealing and checked the “Sure I would sleep with her!” box in his mind.
This box will remain checked until you either sleep with him or do something disgusting in his presence…and even then the box might stay checked.

The shy smile is actually for you. It’s his way of non-verbally saying “Hell Yaz Gurl! I’m a wanna have wild, swinging, hot buttered, monkey sex with Yoooooooo!!”
But if he actually said that he would get rejected, so he makes sure the smile is there to let you know he is appreciative of your womanly charms.
Obviously you got the hint and are here to confirm. 

If you haven’t mastered the art of “Scoping a Betty” by the time you are 12 without being caught, then you need to go hang out with the boys more.
The smile is for you.
He’s probably a little shy so you might have to warm him up a bit.

Undo that extra button girl….yeah that’s it…

Be warned some men are pretty clueless and you may actually have to club him and drag him back to your cave.
Sorry lady but that’s the downside to “Equality”…now you guys have to do some heavy lifting too!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Decorum is right. Don't over think this. He glanced because he likes what he sees. You can't assume that it means any more than that. A proper conversation would be more enlightening.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

VermisciousKnid said:


> tripad said:
> 
> 
> > *Maybe I got study how they do the shy smile in porn.*
> ...


Just kidding


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

anonmd said:


> At the minimum, it is one of two thoughts "I'd tap that" or "Meh, I wouldn't".
> 
> Now, if he knows you and he has done that more than once it's definitely a sign of interest.


What's meh?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

He likes what he sees and may be a nice guy. I'm not. I look and don't stop. I might smile, but it would be while maintaining eye contact.

He sounds good. Do you like him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> Ahhhh… the old glance up and down…then the smile.
> 
> This means that he has examined your figure, found you appealing and checked the “Sure I would sleep with her!” box in his mind.
> This box will remain checked until you either sleep with him or do something disgusting in his presence…and even then the box might stay checked.
> ...


Whats scoping the betty? 

Don't need unbutton extra button. Think he should like me as I m. If I m with him, he can unbutton the rest. 

He is not aware my divorce is finalised. He ask me out earlier but I courteously said later. He is probably slow or playing too cool or waiting to hear my divorce is over or he has a gf already.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Decorum is right. Don't over think this. He glanced because he likes what he sees. You can't assume that it means any more than that. A proper conversation would be more enlightening.


Had a number of gd conversation. But limited. didnt want to.complicate divorc.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Tripad....we men are simply advanced (and thats debatable!) animals. Our primeval instinct is to ensure the continuation of the species in the purest form. Just as a female will chose a fit, well proportioned and intelligent male to impregnate her over a runt.

This is why men instinctively 'check' a woman out. Women do the same thing but probably more subtly!

I am quite sure your male friend has thought of having sex with you and probably hopes that one day you will. It is rare for a man to continue being 'friends' with a woman forever. The time will come when he will give up the chase. When he finds someone else your friendship will, at best go down afew notches and at worst end.

I know you are in the throws of a divorce and the last thing on your mind is another relationship. But this guy might actually be your soul mate....just let mother nature take her course and see where it leads with him.

I think finding your soul mate is like entering a dark tunnel, in the tunnel are hurdles, you have no idea how many hurdles there are. Each hurdle is a relationship.
You have no idea if the hurdle (relationship) you are jumping is the last hurdle and therefore your soul mate. If you don't go into the tunnel you will never find your soul mate.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Askari

TBH I do look at him n think if he is someone I can have sex with. If not, I won't even have dinner with him, even if he's really rich. 

My this friend - yes - I will. 

I will go check him out. Can't wait to in fact now that my divorce is over and I'm more stable. 

I do have fear but I m not totally in fear. 

M just afraid he may have waited too long n gave up


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Tripad - let nature take its course. If he doesn't hang around then he wasn't the one.
One hurdle down!

If you think he may be the one though....for for it. Nothing ventured nothing gained.....and he might be the last hurdle!
Good luck!


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Strangely I kinda felt he may be the one. Based on the conversation we had thus far. the emotional stability n maturity he extends to me n make me feel was something I never had with my ex. 

Never know though. 

Well if he's still single, ask n I will go.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Send me his email address and I'll give him the heads up!


Askari....the international match maker


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol 

Lol


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Seriously he did ask twice during my divorce, not a date, but games between our boys. Since we know each other's family from long before. 

But I m in midst of divorce n will not want to be accused of adultery n lose custody. 

Now I wonder if the interest is still there or some other woman came into pic. But whatever the case, I believe in fate n the perfect timing.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

TBH I do run my eyes down his hairy chest n tummy too! 

But women are better at that without being noticed. Or so i thought.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Askari 

I teased you previously about the spit n swallow thread . Sorry. have your figure it out? 

Anyway there's posts by Coldie . Maybe it might help your sexless situation.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> Be warned some men are pretty clueless and you may actually have to club him and drag him back to your cave.
> Sorry lady but that’s the downside to “Equality”…now you guys have to do some heavy lifting too!


I expect the man to club me n drag me to the cave. I m not a feminist. 

?


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear Tripad

He is probably looking at you thinking, I wonder what she thinks of me . Let nature take its course, but he is more than interested in you.

Invite me to the wedding please.

Jacko jack


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear Tripad
Better still *swallow* your pride and ask him out>


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol At swallow my pride


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

tripad said:


> when a single man , whether bachelor or divorced , runs his eyes down a woman's body , appreciating and admiring and then smile slightly , then look away shyly , what is he thinking of ? dirty thoughts ? or just she's nice and I like what I saw ? or I m interested to know her ? is he shy or just embarrassed to be caught looking ?
> .


Let me clarify one thing. He is NOT shy or just embarrassed to be caught looking.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

That's what I m thinking 

He can't be, not 15 anymore right 

Maybe he smile, happy with he sees, I guess


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

is this rhetorical question?


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

No


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

tripad said:


> No


Then yes!


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Decorum said:


> tripad said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


Decorum 

Yes to what?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

tripad said:


> so if I am not your date and you look , sex thoughts only ?


Is he male?

Then...yes.

I'll never figure out how so many women grew up and became adults without realizing that 95% of all males look at all you women and THINK ABOUT SEX.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Hahaha 

Gosh. 

No relationship? Just sex? Bam wham?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

tripad said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Gosh.
> 
> No relationship? Just sex? Bam wham?


How many men have YOU known?


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Friends? Quite a few. 

Bf include ex H - 4

I party wild when young but just clean fun, reject all pickups.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

What huh?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

to answer the first post.

a cheap PUA tactic. look, get caught, act shy. seems to work on the overly sensitive or vulnerable the most.

very old tactic. dumb, really. must work though.

and yes, when men look at a lady, its 99.999% sex related. sisters and moms excluded. (i hope anyway)

and i leave the other 0.0001% for pre-teens. dunno what they think or if they can any more.

anyway, the guy rates the woman's looks based in his favs and preferences. how close she comes - and tradeoffs as no one's perfect (except my W)


----------

